# Suche Nebentätigkeit im Bereich der SPS/Roboterprogrammierung



## Meisterschüler (25 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin ein junger Mann und habe gerade meinen Elektrotechnikermeister abgeschlossen. Ich suche eine nebentätigkeit als Programmierer im Bereich der SPS/CoDeSys oder Roboter.

Näheres gerne per PN oder Mail


----------



## Oberchefe (25 Oktober 2012)

in Neuseeland oder Argentinien?


----------



## gravieren (26 Oktober 2012)

Hi

Ich denke in Neuss  ?

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....reich-der-Automatisierung?p=355093#post355093


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Oktober 2012)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> in Neuseeland oder Argentinien?



Ist denn das in der Facebook-Ära noch wichtig?


----------



## Oberchefe (26 Oktober 2012)

> Ist denn das in der Facebook-Ära noch wichtig?



Nicht jede Firma hat Idioten, die ungetestete Programme anderer in Betrieb nehmen, bei manchen Firmen müssen tatsächlich die Programmierer ihren eigenen Scheiß in Betrieb nehmen. Und das lässt sich selbst in Zeiten von Facebook aus der Ferne nur suboptimal machen.


----------



## SoftMachine (28 Oktober 2012)

.


Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ist denn das in der Facebook-Ära noch wichtig?





Oberchefe schrieb:


> Nicht jede Firma hat Idioten, die ungetestete Programme anderer in Betrieb nehmen, bei manchen Firmen müssen tatsächlich die Programmierer ihren eigenen Scheiß in Betrieb nehmen. Und das lässt sich selbst in Zeiten von Facebook aus der Ferne nur suboptimal machen.




Hallo OC !

Ich denke, das Ursprungs-Thema ist durch, also breche ich mal eine Lanze für die Urheber der "ungetestenen Programme, die andere Idioten in Betrieb nehmen" [Zitat].

Sicherlich ist es einer Wege, den Programmierer selbst auf die IBN zu schicken, der weiss schliesslich was "für einen Scheiß" [Zitat] er da verbockt hat. 
Die fehlen aber während der IBN dann manchmal für Wochen im Betrieb.


Der zweite, wahrscheinlich kostengünstigere Weg ist, das die erfahrenen Mitarbeiter das Programm aus durchaus getesteten und bestehenden (und stets wiederkehrenden) Modulen nach den Vorgaben des jeweiligen Auftrags zusammenstellen, um den Inbetriebnehmer vor Abreise zur IBN ein zu etwa 90-95% lauffähiges Programm an die Hand zu geben, natürlich inclusive Einweisung.
Erforderliche Anpassungen dürften sich da sicher in Grenzen halten. 

Mit steigender Anzahl der IBN´s werden dann sich auch die "Idioten" [Zitat] vor Ort die persönliche Routine erarbeitet haben, um zu wissen, wo sie eingreifen müssen, wenn es klemmt.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass der obige Einwand von Gerhard schon durchaus seine Berechtigung hat, obwohl der Support des Mitarbeiters vor Ort wohl nicht unbedingt über "Facebook" läuft. 

  Gruss an beide !


P.S. Selbst der "S"  hat es so bis vor Jahren so gehalten, z.Zt. allerdings auf anderer Schiene.


----------



## peter(R) (28 Oktober 2012)

Im Bereich Sondermaschinenbau möchte ich aber meinen Scheiß durchaus gerne selber in Betrieb nehmen.
Speziell da gerade in solchen Fällen ein realistischer Test in der Werkstatt oft fast unmöglich ist.
Also immer den Einzelfall betrachten. Generelle Aussagen sind da schwierig.

peter(R)


----------



## Lars Weiß (28 Oktober 2012)

Kennt ihr den Spruch "Wer baut, der haut" ?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Oktober 2012)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> .
> ...
> Ich bin der Meinung, dass der obige Einwand von Gerhard schon durchaus seine Berechtigung hat, obwohl der Support des Mitarbeiters vor Ort wohl nicht unbedingt über "Facebook" läuft.
> ...



Hallo,

ich hatte meine Facebook-Aussage ja mit einem Smiley 
gekennzeichnet, war nicht ganz ernst gemeint.

Bei Arbeitsangeboten und -gesuchen macht eine 
geografische Angabe nämlich durchaus Sinn.

Ob der Programmier dann bei Inbetriebnahme vor Ort 
oder per Fernwartungs unterstützt, ist eine andere 
Frage.

Aber wer Roboterprogrammierung anbietet, wird wohl
kaum davon ausgehen, dass das vom heimischen Sofa 
aus stattfindet.


----------



## mcert (30 Oktober 2012)

Hast du schon was gefunden? Was sagt die Jobbörse? Schwarze Brett in der Meisterschule usw?


----------



## Meisterschüler (30 Oktober 2012)

Nein ich habe noch nichts gefunden. Ich denke aber nicht, das sich das in diesem Forum ändern wird. Thread kann geschlossen werden


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 Oktober 2012)

Meisterschüler schrieb:


> Nein ich habe noch nichts gefunden. Ich denke aber nicht, das sich das in diesem Forum ändern wird. Thread kann geschlossen werden



Das liegt dann aber nicht an diesem Forum, sonderen 
daran, das so gut wie keine Informationen von Dir 
gekommen sind.


----------



## Rudi (30 Oktober 2012)

Meisterschüler schrieb:


> Nein ich habe noch nichts gefunden. Ich denke aber nicht, das sich das in diesem Forum ändern wird. Thread kann geschlossen werden



Hast Du gedacht alle reißen Dir gleich einen Hemdsärmel ab um Dir zu bekommen. Etwas Geduld ist da schon gefragt.


----------



## Thinfilm (5 November 2012)

Diesen Job als Nebentätigkeit ausführen zu wollen, wo viele von uns einen 10h + x Arbeitstag haben, halte ich für zweifelhaft. Wie hast Du Dir denn diese Nebentätigkeit vorgestellt?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 November 2012)

Da hier weitere Diskussionen muessig sind, schliesse ich hier das Thema.

Wenn jemand bereit ist den Meisterschueler zu helfen, dann per PN.


----------

